# behavior question



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new to the cichlid world and I was wondering about the behavior of my blue encongatls (not sure if thats it actual name, thats what big al's called it)
The behavior its displaying normally happens when another fish is in close proximity to it. It "vibrates" almost looks like a seizure. Is that something territorial or should I be concerned


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey bud. Nothing is wrong with your fish. That's how males 'call females' to breed. Usually when they do that they try to lure a female to their spot (corner, cave etc). Also you can try google for some info on the specific fish itself. Hope this helps.


----------



## johnny (Feb 14, 2011)

ya its trying to mate


----------



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks guys good to know


----------



## sudz (Dec 13, 2010)

I would try and take a video of it and post it on youtube - Its a great thing - Fish only try and breed if water parameters and environment is good. 

Congrats


----------

